

Show HN: Moistly - Never forget to water your plants - hansc
http://www.moist.ly

======
hansc
Would love to have your feedback. Created this product in just 2 months. Ask
me anything.

~~~
Lockyy
Does moistly notify you when it is running low on power? To prevent the
reminders just coming to a stop, leading to dead plants.

~~~
hansc
Good question: Currently it doesn't, but we want to add that to the next
version of the sw.

